# Ranger 103-2 bolt action 22lr



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this rifle? It looks to be made by Marlin, maybe the 25n model. Different trigger than on my 25mn 22wmr. Any info appreciated.


----------

